# Swiss Open 2008 or 2009



## sgowal (Sep 12, 2008)

My university finally accepted the creation of a Rubik's Cube competition and this means that a Swiss Open will take place. For those who are planning on attending this competition in Lausanne, please, choose the preferred dates.


----------



## anders (Sep 14, 2008)

As for your information, the Swedish Cube Day is (tentatively) scheduled for 6 December, and we are discussing another competition in Sweden 17-18 January.

/Anders


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 14, 2008)

For me, it's just possible in January, and not on the last one in January.

And another reason for January  : For Swiss Cubers who don't go to a lot of competitions, it's better if they compete in a new year because then they will also be in the new 2009 rankings. If they compete in December, they just fall out of the rankings a few months later.


----------



## sgowal (Sep 16, 2008)

The competition has been scheduled... Unfortunately I could not satisfy everyone (Actually only few people). The competition should be held on the 31st of January and 1st of February 2009 at Lausanne.

Official announcement should soon follow on speedcubing.com

Sven


----------



## sgowal (Sep 18, 2008)

Registration is now open: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SwissOpen2009


----------



## Raffael (Sep 18, 2008)

how much would a train ticket from Zürich to Lausanne cost approximately?


----------



## sgowal (Sep 18, 2008)

For an adult, it's CHF 67.00, which is 43 euros (quite expensive)...


----------



## Raffael (Sep 18, 2008)

sgowal said:


> For an adult, it's CHF 67.00, which is 43 euros (quite expensive)...



hmm, then it might be cheaper to go by car from Zürich to Lausanne.
how much does fuel cost in Switzerland?

(just a quick explanation: my sister lives in Zürich.
so i could combine visiting her and going to the competition.)


----------



## sgowal (Sep 18, 2008)

Fuel is cheaper in Switzerland than in other european countries: CHF 1.87 today = 1.17 euros.


----------



## Raffael (Sep 18, 2008)

ok, thanx for the info.

seems to be affordable.
If I can find enough time, I will be there.


----------

